
Slang: language mechanisms for extensible real-time shading systems (2018) [pdf] - ingve
http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/slang/he18_slang.pdf
======
dvh
Not to be confused with
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Lang](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Lang)

~~~
mpweiher
Or [http://wiki.squeak.org/squeak/slang](http://wiki.squeak.org/squeak/slang)

~~~
chrisseaton
Or the other Slang
[https://www.cnbc.com/id/38584613](https://www.cnbc.com/id/38584613)

If you think you've come up with a witty new name for a language, someone else
probably already has.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Still waiting for Mr. Poopybutthole[0] to become a programming language.

[0]:
[https://rickandmorty.fandom.com/wiki/Mr._Poopybutthole](https://rickandmorty.fandom.com/wiki/Mr._Poopybutthole)

------
freddybobs
The Slang compiler is OSS (MIT) and is under active development here...

[https://github.com/shader-slang/slang](https://github.com/shader-slang/slang)

------
mruts
I thought this was supposed to be a joke. The title would have worked well as:

Slang: language mechanisms for extensible real-time _trading_ systems

